# Fighting purr?



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

A buddy and I have been practice the fighting purr on the mouth call and we both gotten pretty good at it and are thinking about trying it this spring when we team up on a gobbler. I was just wondering if anyone else has used it with any success?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I use it... it can be very effective. I try not to do it unless I am forced to.


----------



## ARNash (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah i just wanted to learn to do it so i could have another weapon. You never know when the time will come when nothing else works. Gotta try every thing. Do you use a mouth call or another call when you do it?


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I've found it works best when there are a number of turkeys, especially toms, bearby.

I shot a video last weekend - which I will post a link to on the boards. you can see that in sevearl scenes sevveral trurkeys came in to see whcih birds were fighting, and several other birds got involved in minor skirmishes.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

It is mostly jakes that really get into it... Big birds will pay attention to though.


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

I've witnessed over 20 fights, and not one of them was jakes.

As you can see on the video - with the exception of the hen chaisng, there were three different sets of toms fighting.


----------



## cttx2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Season opened in KY yesterday. The weather was bad and the birds unresponsive. I was about to give when I decided to try fighting purrs. About 10 minutes before packing up I shot a turkey. He came in without a sound but a blazing red head looking for a fight. 22lbs. 11" beard 1 1/4" spurs. I really didn't expect a bird, but the purrs worked. I was purring on a woodhaven glass call. Just bare down on the striker and pull it straight toward you. Might have been blind luck, but I'll try again. Good Luck.


----------

